# Replacing the Stock Tweeters!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

A better option would have been to hot glue the tweeter onto the pillar pod. That way, you get sound directly out of the opening, and you have better off-axis response north of 8KHz.


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

I actually considered that, but couldn't come up with a good way to do it. It's hard to see in the picture, but the tweeters have kind of a dome shape to them, and the only way i could see to hot glue them to the pillar would involve hot glue on the grill on the tweeters itself. Is there a better way, for future reference?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

aestes89 said:


> I actually considered that, but couldn't come up with a good way to do it. It's hard to see in the picture, but the tweeters have kind of a dome shape to them, and the only way i could see to hot glue them to the pillar would involve hot glue on the grill on the tweeters itself. Is there a better way, for future reference?


I have used hot glue to attach tweeters of all shapes and sizes. It can be done. Sometimes it takes more hot glue than others. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Extreme do you reccomend cutting the stock pills to fit a tweeter better or so it is not restricted by the factory grill? If that makes sense.....like cut a hole in the pillar cover/panel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> Extreme do you reccomend cutting the stock pills to fit a tweeter better or so it is not restricted by the factory grill? If that makes sense.....like cut a hole in the pillar cover/panel.


I did that to my own pillars but only because the dome protruded beyond the mounting plane of the tweeter and I needed a way to clear it. In my experience tuning two other Cruzes, it isn't necessary but wouldn't hurt. The problem is making it look good. 

What I did is I took a fresh utility blade and slowly and carefully cut the pods out of the pillars. I must have made at least 10 laps around the pillars because the blade can slip easily and scratch the surface of the pillar which is unsightly. Once I was able to cut out the pod, I cut out the hole in the center and wrapped the whole thing with charcoal colored speaker grill cloth. I then glued it back with the hot glue gun.

That was spring of 2012 and it has been holding up perfectly. I posted a picture of it in my first sq car audio how-to thread.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey how did you remove the pillar?does yours say airbag on your pillar? I'm trying to replace my pillar with one with gauges but worried about the airbag and I'm not sure how it comes off,any help is appreciated


----------



## TH3DISTURBED1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Tmiller39 said:


> Hey how did you remove the pillar?does yours say airbag on your pillar? I'm trying to replace my pillar with one with gauges but worried about the airbag and I'm not sure how it comes off,any help is appreciated


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...tailing-interior/10507-how-remove-pillar.html


----------

